# Snapper series 6 and back Snowblowers



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

This thread is to rate the Snapper snowblower. (Primarily the real Snapper snowblowers made by Snapper inc. series 6 and back-2004 and back, not the new Briggs made units with Snapper's name). However if you have a newer professional/commercial model Briggs made Snapper and would like to review that cool, otherwise this is for the real Snappers.

I have a 2002 Snapper 8246, 8HP, 24 wide, series 6. It is a great machine. I have used Ariens, Jacobsen, MTD machines and a few others and I can say without a doubt my Snapper is the best snowblower I ever used. Solid machine, cast Iron gear case up front, excellent large scoop bucket design, SnoHog tires with chains for superior Traction. I love my Snapper and would not trade it for anything. The only issues I have encountered were I had an issue with reverse not wanting to work well and I did all kinds of adjustments. Finally I saw that the friction disk was to close to the center of the plate and that is why reverse is so slow, barely moves, so I took a file and filed the groove on the control panel up further and filed the tip of the handle so it would not hit the control panel. That fixed it by allowing the friction disk to go further to the side of the plate making it move faster without hesitation. The one other issue the Snappers had, was one design flaw. On the frame where the axle is for the wheels, the machine has bushings and the frame itself holds and supports the bushing's. There are no bushing supports. If a bushing wears out or blows and you do not catch it right away the axle will begin to ride on the frame wearing into it and damaging it. (This typically only happens on the left side when standing behind the machine, as the gears are inside the frame close to the side on that side and that is where all the torque is. The way to fix that, without having to buy a whole new frame, is to buy a bushing support from an Ariens 10000 series machine. Drill a hole into the frame right where it needs to be, drill the 3 holes for the 3 bolts that bolt the bushing support in place, then knock a Snapper bushing into the Ariens bushing support, bolt it to the frame, slide the axle back thru put on the wheels and you are good to go. Otherwise these are fantastic machines with tons of power that really dig into the snow and clear it fast and hard. These machines work hard out their. Snapper snowblower's, excellent machines....
My 2002 Snapper 8246 (before adding the upgrades, headlight, e-start, chute deflector cable, single hand operation and drift cutters when needed. With the accessories using the machine is a breeze.


----------

